# How old are you?



## Duke (Mar 11, 2011)

Intresting to see how old people are on this forum. So how old are you, folks?

(I am 24.)


----------



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

Young! (55)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I am 21. I hope I don't ever turn 22


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I will be 55 in a couple of weeks. I have outlived many of my heroes.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

older than schubert,mendelssohn and maybe mozart


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

62 years young


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

21. 22 in October. God I'm old!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Ravellian said:


> I am 21. I hope I don't ever turn 22


I feel exactly the same way! It's downhill from here!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Think of me as two 25-year-olds.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm 34, born on December 20 1976.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

18. No longer a minor anymore


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 18. No longer a minor anymore


Me too


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm also 18!
Yowza.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Soon to be 55


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

20. Contrary to others, I hate being this age! Make me 28 and I can start enjoying life.


----------



## Duke (Mar 11, 2011)

Polednice said:


> 20. Contrary to others, I hate being this age! Make me 28 and I can start enjoying life.


I kind of have the same feelings so far. The life seems to get better for every year. I assume it will continue to do so as long as you are healthy. The only really negative thing about getting older I have noticed so far, is that loved relatives goes away. 

I like the mix between younger and older people on this forum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

53, soon 54.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm 19. I have the same birthday with my idol, Gregor Johann Mendel.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The same age as Mozart when his opera Lucio Silla premiered.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm 33. It's really great to see so many young & brilliant as well as old & wise minds here.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Polednice said:


> 20. Contrary to others, I hate being this age! Make me 28 and I can start enjoying life.


You have 8 more years to enjoy till that age lol :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 47 and one of my few regrets was not getting in to CM sooner than I did. I've been collecting for about 12 years and there's still a long road ahead (but what a journey it is...)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

53, going-on 25


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

45 years. Sounds strange, I feel much younger. I look much younger... I do, really


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> 53, going-on 25


Haha! :lol:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm almost 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pieck said:


> I'm almost 9


Really? Wow! You're pretty brave to come on here.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Saul in which city do you live if I may ask


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm 17 years old

youngest so far


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

the_emptier said:


> I'm 17 years old
> 
> youngest so far


Except for Pieck, who says he's almost 9.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

I am 24 years old.


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm 25 years old


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Same as Master Schubert! 31. I have yet to compose like him, HUmmmm I'm sure he cheated 


Fun facts. This year , july will have 5 friday, 5 saturday and 5 sunday. It only happen once each 823 years.
It is called the silver bag or sac d'argent!


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

emiel is 16


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Still haven't seen Abraham (soon will).


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Pieck said:


> emiel is 16


Well done! :tiphat:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Machiavel said:


> Same as Master Schubert! 31. I have yet to compose like him, HUmmmm I'm sure he cheated
> 
> *Fun facts. This year , july will have 5 friday, 5 saturday and 5 sunday. It only happen once each 823 years.*
> It is called the silver bag or sac d'argent!


No, not really. The last July with five Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays was in 2005 and the next one will be in 2016, then in 2022 and in 2033. It's not that rare.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Well done! :tiphat:


The second mystery is I've seen people refer to you as both 'he' and 'she'. :lol:

I initially assumed you were a 'he' (Emiel- the name) but now I'm not so sure anymore!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yep, Emiel is my name a and I am a 'he'.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Why people cant simply ask "What's your age"?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Why people cant simply ask "What's your age"?


Isn't "How old are you?" the just about exact same question?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Isn't "How old are you?" the just about exact same question?


Some people dont want to be associated with the word 'Old'...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Some people dont want to be associated with the word 'Old'...


"How young are you?" There you go. :tiphat:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "How young are you?" There you go. :tiphat:


You can't ask that to an old guy...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How about: "How many years do you reckon you have left?"


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Polednice said:


> How about: "How many years do you reckon you have left?"


Now that's a good question.

I'm 19. And I hope I've got at least 40 years left, though I really don't care when I die as long as it's not like... now.

Addendum!: Surefire way to live to 100 years old--eat one meatball every day for 100 years.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Addendum!: Surefire way to live to 100 years old--eat one meatball every day for 100 years.


And nothing else? 

I'd love to have a tragic death at the age of 26 after burning tremendously brightly as a young artist! However, I'm more of a white dwarf than a supernova, so hopefully I'll have achieved something if I can have another 50 years!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Polednice said:


> And nothing else?


Well I didn't say "only one meatball a day." I bet you could eat 50 a day if you wanted, but that might induce a life-threatening situation, so 1 is better.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Well I didn't say "only one meatball a day." I bet you could eat 50 a day if you wanted, but that might induce a life-threatening situation, so 1 is better.


Are we talking Tesco's own or home-made?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Or: Rounding down to the nearest 20, how many years have you spent on this planet?

In my case, I'm still an infant!


----------

